# New and Jolly ENFP Girl Here....



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

Heya. Ask any questions you want. If anyone even reads this, I am pleased. 

I am impetuous, I love to sing and 'do' the arts. I'm a good girl (or so I think), and I believe I can live my life to its best potential without ruining anyone else's.

I am a very happy person, most people tell me I am quite a novelty among most run-of-the-mill girls my age.

Send me a message, add me. I love to help people out and meet new friends.

xx

Cé


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings cbelle and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum cbelle. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum; enjoy your stay.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. Beware, I eat ENFPs for breakfast.:tongue:


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

:tongue:

Such is good. ENFP's a lots of fun, and whatever they decide to love, they love it 110%... such is the way I love the world and all the lovely little stuff in it.... xx


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Well hello positive person, welcome to PC~


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Cafe! roud:


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe, Cé. Enjoy your stay.

And... might I mention that you're one attractive lady? (I believe I read somewhere that your avatar is a photograph of yourself.)


----------



## SpankyMcFly (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey Cbelle! Welcome to the forums. What kind of arts do you do? A type 7 ENFP, whoa how do you contain that?! *puts on his shades*


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you all for the replies.

SpankytheFly: Well, you must know this first: I used to think I was an Enneagram 4, because I'm very romantic and idealist. However, upon further study I found that 4's run on negative energy/emotions, while 7's run on postive emotions and they seek adventure.

Thank you, Femme, I appreciate the compliment much. And yes, the avatar is a picture of myself.

:wink:

xx


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh snap -- it's an ENFP -- hit the deck!


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

What's this hit the deck business?? lol. Just kidding.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Wad up?

Welcome.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome. roud:


----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

Welcome cbelle!!!!

We are secretly taking over the forum (mhahahahahahaha!!!) :laughing:


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

A singer, eh? 

:crazy:

One of these days I'm going to take you out to karaoke, capish?


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

'Tis true, 'tis true, I see that ENFP's are taking over. Maybe they are more enamored with personality forums than the other types... :tongue:

Oh no! I haven't used microphones before. I sing classically, from a stage, relying only on my voice to make the volume. However, I am going to start using a microphone soon. (I feel so important holding a microphone.)

xoxo


----------



## unbeingdead (Nov 1, 2009)

hey! welcome!  it's always fun to find more ENFP's.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

cbelle said:


> Heya. Ask any questions you want. If anyone even reads this, I am pleased.
> 
> I am impetuous, I love to sing and 'do' the arts. I'm a good girl (or so I think), and I believe I can live my life to its best potential without ruining anyone else's.
> 
> ...


Greetings cbelle! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forums. We hope you have a great time with us. Its always great to see an ENFP sister join.roud:


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Femme said:


> And... might I mention that you're one attractive lady? (I believe I read somewhere that your avatar is a photograph of yourself.)


Seconded, even if you consider it "unfortunate" that shorter men find you attractive. :tongue:

And welcome. :laughing:


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

Well I don't really find shorter men unattractive. If I felt no superiority because of my height, I would be absolutely fine with a shorter man. (Gene Kelly was very handsome, in my opinion.)

Unfortunately I do feel that need to be protected, and if a man is shorter, I feel more akin to patting him on the head than clinging to his broad and manly chest....

xx


----------



## Lepthe (Oct 26, 2009)

doesn't seeing the word "jolly" make you think of "fat"? or is that just me?

(NOT calling you fat, btw)


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

Haha. Good point, but not really. It's more of a P.G. Wodehouse word. (He was an English comedy writer in the 1920's, presumed to be the best comedy writer England has ever had.) The girls in his books are often described as adventurous, slender and jolly, which I liked.

But I suppose I could use "merry" as well....

*laughs*


----------



## unbeingdead (Nov 1, 2009)

cbelle said:


> Well I don't really find shorter men unattractive. If I felt no superiority because of my height, I would be absolutely fine with a shorter man. (Gene Kelly was very handsome, in my opinion.)
> 
> Unfortunately I do feel that need to be protected, and if a man is shorter, I feel more akin to patting him on the head than clinging to his broad and manly chest....
> 
> xx


i completely understand the need to feel protected, which is why i love taller guys! i'm a tall girl as well.  might i ask how tall you are? i'm 5'10-5'11 (depends on who's measuring!)


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I'm 5'11". Isn't this lovely!

First of all, I've never met a single female ENFP that I remember, and second of all, I rarely meet girls my height! Haha. This is great.

:laughing:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

cbelle said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm 5'11". Isn't this lovely!
> 
> First of all, I've never met a single female ENFP that I remember, and second of all, I rarely meet girls my height! Haha. This is great.
> 
> :laughing:


I know one female ENFP and she's evil (in a good way). Then again, the fact that she's younger than me makes her more energetic than usual.


----------



## unbeingdead (Nov 1, 2009)

cbelle said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm 5'11". Isn't this lovely!
> 
> First of all, I've never met a single female ENFP that I remember, and second of all, I rarely meet girls my height! Haha. This is great.
> 
> :laughing:


all of the ENFP's i know are men (all two of them, we seem to be a pretty rare bunch!), and i rarely ever meet girls my height either! this is completely and utterly fantastic!

do you ever wear high-heels? i absolutely adore them, and they make me feel like queen of the world! of course, i'm always met with the "you're not allowed to wear high heels, you're too tall!" comments, but those are easily rebuffed with a "well then, you're not allowed to wear flats, you're too short, what are you, 5'2?" 

(no offense to short people. )

this is too exciting, i rarely ever meet girls my own height. and when i do, they're always so sad and depressing. and like, schlumped over in their chairs. we need more ENFP tall girls, we'd take over the planet!


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I know too many female ENFPs for my own good. :tongue: They're cool, though.


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

Haha. We should get together and sit on two kitchen stools with our cups of espresso, conspiring about such a plan.

Niiiice comeback on the heels comment, it's brilliant. I shall use it if ever the need arises. I like high heels because I consider them sexy, but I don't really wear them. I like new clothes too, American Eagle (they sell 00 x-long jeans online, hurrah!). But I'm broke, deuced broke because of spending so much on myself and other people; I have about $15 in my purse.

Have a favorite brand of clothes?

You are right. What is up with these slumpy tall girls who slump about everywhere and even have slumpy handshakes?! Let's take over. We shall be fruitful and multiply with our future tall husbands, and make the world a better place.

:tongue:


----------



## unbeingdead (Nov 1, 2009)

cbelle said:


> Haha. We should get together and sit on two kitchen stools with our cups of espresso, conspiring about such a plan.
> 
> Niiiice comeback on the heels comment, it's brilliant. I shall use it if ever the need arises. I like high heels because I consider them sexy, but I don't really wear them. I like new clothes too, American Eagle (they sell 00 x-long jeans online, hurrah!). But I'm broke, deuced broke because of spending so much on myself and other people; I have about $15 in my purse.
> 
> ...



espresso sounds amazing! i'm pretty much a caffeine addict, in any shape or form!

please use it as much as you'd like! and spread it to all of the tall females everywhere, the jealous short people sometimes need a kick in the teeth  i don't wear heels as often as i like, simply because wandering around school in stilettos isn't exactly practical. but i love throwing them on occasionally, just to throw all of the boys for a loop. it's pretty funny when even the 6'3 guys have to look me in the eye. they get kind of nervous :tongue: i love clothes. i love jeans and flouncy skirts, or basically anything that screams "fun!" when you pick it up. i wish i was a 00! my waist size is a 0, but i have to wear size 2 because of all of the junk in my trunk. :sad: i'm broke too, simply because i live in america, and this entire country is broke as a joke. 

i love urban outfitters, but that's more of a chain store, than a brand of clothing..... i don't really think i have one! i usually just scan racks to try and find something that seems to scream my name, and then i get it! i usually wear a lot of flouncy skirts, striped socks, skinny jeans, and black tshirts. and anything that looks like a hippie would wear it. i love hippies.  my taste in clothing is.....pretty much ecclectic to say the least. 


i'm totally for that plan! now we just need to move to the netherlands, or one of those remote african villages where the AVERAGE is like 6'2........:laughing:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Café!

If you have any questions or problems, feel free to let me know. Otherwise, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Animated (Nov 2, 2009)

Suddenly, I have a flashback of Eurotrip...with all the old dudes on the nude beach yelling "GIRL...GI-RL...CHI-CA"

hmmm perhaps thats was way off considering im new here as well. I cant get enough ENFP's...you guys rock...most of the women in my life are the same...so welcome!


----------



## unbeingdead (Nov 1, 2009)

Animated said:


> Suddenly, I have a flashback of Eurotrip...with all the old dudes on the nude beach yelling "GIRL...GI-RL...CHI-CA"
> 
> hmmm perhaps thats was way off considering im new here as well. I cant get enough ENFP's...you guys rock...most of the women in my life are the same...so welcome!


bwahaha, i've seen two posts by you, and you make me laugh my head off  you rock back


----------



## Essay (Oct 13, 2009)

cbelle said:


> Oh no! I haven't used microphones before. I sing classically, from a stage, relying only on my voice to make the volume. However, I am going to start using a microphone soon. (I feel so important holding a microphone.)
> 
> xoxo


Learn to be playful with the microphone stand too. Lean into it; lift it; swing with it; sing with your hands behind your back; edge your foot underneath the thing and pop it up at the right moment.... Well, wait. How showy do you have to be for classical singing?


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

Eh... not supposed to be too crazy with classical. But jazz, oh jazz... that's what my real love is... the Ella-Fitzgerald-type stuff... I can go wild!!


----------



## Animated (Nov 2, 2009)

unbeingdead said:


> bwahaha, i've seen two posts by you, and you make me laugh my head off  you rock back


What can I say....we we're just born awesome. Thats why our personalities are among the rarest...otherwise we'd just be known as normal...and thats just gay.


----------



## unbeingdead (Nov 1, 2009)

Animated said:


> What can I say....we we're just born awesome. Thats why our personalities are among the rarest...otherwise we'd just be known as normal...and thats just gay.


normal can't be gay, it doesn't have a gender or love interests, therefore, having a same-sex relationship is out of the question


----------



## Animated (Nov 2, 2009)

nice rebuttal, although your still agreeing...are you trying to impress me with cleverness? keep it up.


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Happy people kind of freak me out, not because I don't like happiness, but usually because they're hyper and get in my personal space. It's probably best that I interact with you on a forum - I can fully appreciate your happiness and excitedness without being freaked out that you're in my precious bubble. 

That being said, welcome! 

Also, jolly makes me think of santa claus. Any relation?


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

cbelle said:


> We shall be fruitful and multiply with our future tall husbands, and make the world a better place.


You'll make the world a taller place. Welcome to PC, cbelle~




Lady K said:


> It's probably best that I interact with you on a forum - I can fully appreciate your happiness and excitedness without being freaked out that you're in my precious bubble.


Yeah, bubble penetration is a pretty big deal for introverts.


----------



## cbelle (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh, I have a precious bubble as well, and I know very well how to respect other bubbles, because I've had mine penetrated with no consent. A very uncomfortable and suffocating experience. So you have no reason to fear. 

Speaking of bubbles, I'm not particularly "bubbly". I leave that for the coffee girls. Very soon, I plan on redefining the modern barista.

Is not tall a good thing?


----------



## Lady K (Oct 13, 2009)

Personally, I prefer a vente when I get something from a coffee shop. The misnamed "tall" is not very big. Stupid coffee shops.


----------



## Horngsa (Nov 5, 2009)

hi nice to meet you and welcome to the forum
i hope to impress u one day...:laughing:


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

cbelle said:


> Oh, I have a precious bubble as well, and I know very well how to respect other bubbles, because I've had mine penetrated with no consent.


*snickers*

Yeah, I'm mature. >__>



> Very soon, I plan on redefining the modern barista.


The webcomic Questionable Content features a cast of decidedly un-bubbly baristas.



> Is not tall a good thing?


Tall is excellent, unless you make a living selling stools or ladders.




Lady K said:


> Personally, I prefer a vente when I get something from a coffee shop. The misnamed "tall" is not very big. Stupid coffee shops.


----------

